# ghost writers done by heretics



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any music is very good and anonymous and written by heretic of unknow origin or almost?
:tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Any music is very good and anonymous and written by heretic of unknow origin or almost?
> :tiphat:


could you elaborate on this topic, please?

what do you mean?

is it a question concerning origin of a work and if it matters to know a name of a composer or not? is it what you mean?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just call heretics are us HAU, or anything I've done!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Depends on what you mean by a "heretic." An atheist? Devil worshiper? believer in the Albigensian Heresy? Moslem? Buddhist? Patagonian hermit?


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

"Anonymous" and "Heretic" are mutually exclusive

To know if someone is a heretic you must at least know who they are, and therefore they are not anonymous.

Or do we expect to see music attributed to "anonymous heretic"?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

anonymous heretic, did you call? - just don't tell anyone, then it will be all cool...............:devil:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mozart almost ghost-wrote his Requiem for Salieri, in the "Amadeus" universe.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There is a secret volume of music written by nineteenth century Presbyterians, that you need to know the special handshake to gain access to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One composer who was considered a heretic but not anonymous was Charles Goudimel. He was killed in the St. Bartholomew's Day Massacre.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Depends on what religion/belief system the person is a heretic of. And if they are anonymous, it would be pretty hard to figure that out, unless it is apparent in their music. So I think it is impossible to answer the OP's question.


----------

